# Marre... re ;)



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2006)

Franchement, j'en ai vraiment marre de voir des conneries du style que dès qu'il y'a une batterie dans un groupe de musique ça devient automatiquement du rock...   

Quand y'a pas longtemps j'ai vu sur MCM -dans un truc qui s'appelle Top Rock :mouais:  - Nadya avec un clip pseudo rock avec des gars censés faire les gothiques, des pseudos jets de flammes etc...       Ca devient vraiment nimporte quoi...   Je pense vraiment pas que Nadya ça soit du rock (ou dans ce cas on parle pas du même rock   )... 
Et quand j'ai vu dans ce même top rock Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera et d'autre trucs du genre...    :hein: :hein: :hein: 
Et le truc qui se rapproche le plus du rock que j'ai vu dans cette émission c'est Coldplay...     

Je suis le seul à penser ça et je délire où y'en a qui le pense aussi ? 

Désolé j'ai fait copier/coller du sujet que j'avais ouvert tout à l'heure, j'avais pas envie de repasser longtemps à le réecrire


----------



## Namida (2 Juillet 2006)

En fait, la vraie question là-dedans est la suivante : quel produit illicite faut-il consommer, et en quelle quantité, afin d'obtenir le fol espoir d'entendre une musique, ou quoi que ce soit y relatant (ou pas) de qualité sur des chaînes comme _MCM_ et consorts ?


----------



## philire (3 Juillet 2006)

Namida a dit:
			
		

> En fait, la vraie question là-dedans est la suivante : quel produit illicite faut-il consommer, et en quelle quantité, afin d'obtenir le fol espoir d'entendre une musique, ou quoi que ce soit y relatant (ou pas) de qualité sur des chaînes comme MCM et consorts ?


Il y a des produits tout à fait légaux, et à portée de tous, qui pourront t'aider, mais à condition de t'y plonger sans retenue, sans crispation. Ne réfléchis pas, laisse-toi aller et emporter par le flux... Ces produits sont par exemple la radio, la télévision, la publicité, les magazines, nos dirigeants politiques, les événements sportifs etc etc...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le seul à penser ça et je délire où y'en a qui le pense aussi ?
> quote]
> 
> T'as tout compris, on s'en fout. :rateau:
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le marketing, les goûts et les couleurs, tout ça...


Le marketing, le mot est juste.
C'est même devenu, pour certain, une sorte de valeur ajoutée virtuelle, une façon de dénigrer la concurence pour vendre plus de disque.
Certain font du "true metal"
D'autres sont "dans le hip-hop depuis plus longtemps"
Certains sont "hardcore"
etc.
etc.
Des gardiens du temple.

Mais soyons justes, les étiquettes, les jolies boîtes à ranger de la musique, c'est pratique. Hé, on mettrait quoi dans iTunes si ça n'existait pas ?


----------



## NED (5 Juillet 2006)

Regarde Ponkhead !
il fait bien de la batterie avec une faux lui ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2006)

Malheureusement, je pense que pour la plupart des "chanteurs" (ou plut&#244;t "interpr&#232;te" qui me semble beaucoup plus ad&#233;quat), il y a le formatage et le conditionnement : des groupes mont&#233;s de toute pi&#232;ce (genre Spice Girls [d&#233;j&#224; mortes et oubli&#233;es] ou Star Ac et bien d'autres...) &#224; qui l'on dit comment s'habiller (de pr&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; poil pour vendre son corps et non sa musique) et comment se comporter, un super marketing... C'est clair que les maisons de disque se frottent les mains &#224; nous balancer autant de m... &#224; la figure. On n'a que l'embarras du choix tellement leurs panoplies couvrent un bon rayon musical (R'n'B, hip hop, pop...) 
En plus, ces pseudo-musiciens n'ont g&#233;n&#233;ralement aucune connaissance musicale (ou tr&#232;s peu) et savent &#224; peine lire une port&#233;e ou jouer d'un instrument, c'est tout dire, ils ne font souvent que chanter des &#226;neries qu'on leur propose dans l'espoir d'&#234;tre le prochain #1.

 Cela dit, ces chers petits prot&#233;g&#233;s ont tout int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; faire parler d'eux et &#224; briller parce que dans 5-10 ans, on ne parlera plus d'eux. C'est &#231;a le show-biz. C'est le contraste entre qualit&#233; et quantit&#233;...

Personnellement je n'&#233;coute quasi plus la radio et je ne regarde plus la t&#233;l&#233;vision, &#231;a ne m'emp&#234;che pas de conna&#238;tre des bons trucs, comme quoi on peut se passer de MCM et du tapage m&#233;diatique fait autour de Machin-Chose et plus se laisser guider par le bon go&#251;t. Le choix nous appartient de boycotter...


----------



## Namida (11 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des produits tout à fait légaux, et à portée de tous, qui pourront t'aider, mais à condition de t'y plonger sans retenue, sans crispation. Ne réfléchis pas, laisse-toi aller et emporter par le flux... Ces produits sont par exemple la radio, la télévision, la publicité, les magazines, nos dirigeants politiques, les événements sportifs etc etc...



Fichtre. Avant de parvenir à la conclusion, j'aurais juré que tu étais Amstellodamois.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais soyons justes, les étiquettes, les jolies boîtes à ranger de la musique, c'est pratique. Hé, on mettrait quoi dans iTunes si ça n'existait pas ?




Ce que j'y mets moi : Ferré, Duteil, Béart, Reggiani, I Muvrini, Nigel Kennedy, Edith Piaf, Maurizio Pollini, Mauranne, Zazie, Luis Mariano, Carlos Gardel, Charles Trénet, Obispo, Yann Tiersen, plein de musiques de films etc... etc...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'y mets moi : Ferré, Duteil, Béart, Reggiani, I Muvrini, Nigel Kennedy, Edith Piaf, Maurizio Pollini, Mauranne, Zazie, Luis Mariano, Carlos Gardel, Charles Trénet, Obispo, Yann Tiersen, plein de musiques de films etc... etc...


Ben moi, pas du tout les mêmes ! (sauf Obispo - 1 morceau et Zazie deux ou trois)

Moi, j'y met Brassens, Brel, Renaud, Metallica, Suicidal Tendencies, Assassin, Diam's, Emma Daumas, U2, Louise Attaque, Mozart, Rhapsody... (exemples fait exprès pour qu'on voit à quel point je suis formidablement écléctique...)

Mais dans "genre" tu mets quoi ?

Les logiciels de "classement" de musique nous incitent à avoir des "boîtes", des petites étiquettes collées sur la musique pour la ranger proprement.

Par exemple, si j'ai envie d'écouter du rap, je n'ai pas envie de voir Brassens surgir entre un "fais des choses que la morale réprouve à ta maman"*  et un "je n'apprécie pas toujours l'action des forces de l'ordre"* - ça fait tâche.
J'adore Brassens, mais il ne chante même pas en verlan !




* Ce n'est pas tout à fait dit comme ça, c'est vrai...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En plus, ces pseudo-musiciens n'ont généralement aucune connaissance musicale (ou très peu) et savent à peine lire une portée



Les Beatles et les Pink Floyd n'ont jamais su lire la moindre note non plus...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juillet 2006)

Essayez de classer sa musique est quelque chose de tr&#232;s difficile, mais aussi de vain. Vous souvenez-vous du film "High Fidelity" avec John Cusack*? On a le droit &#224; un cours sur la classification discographique. Par genre, par chronologie, par artistes, par chanson, par orde alphab&#233;tique et aussi (j'adore) par biographie du colliectionneur. 
Je dois dire que je me suis essay&#233; &#224; peu pr&#233;s &#224; tout &#224; ce niveau-l&#224;. Mais &#231;a se complique dr&#244;lement au fur et &#224; mesure que la discographie enfle... D'autant qu'entre le num&#233;rique, le CD et le vinyle. 
Bref, on avait commenc&#233; &#224; en discuter l'autre jour dans KM &#224; propos de GrandCorpsMalade. Est-ce du HipHop, du Slam, de la Chanson Fran&#231;aise? 
Si l'on commence &#224; rentrer dans ce genre de consid&#233;rations, on perd non seulement l'int&#233;r&#234;t du "ressentir" de l'&#233;coute musicale (donc de la spontan&#233;it&#233 mais on se complique aussi beaucoup la vie. Entre le n&#233;o-m&#233;tal, le hard-core, le heavy et le reste... 
Idem pour le Jazz, le Blues, le Classique, le Hip-Hop, le Reggae, l'Electronnique, la Soul, le R&B (le vrai, celui de Wilson Pickett pas celui des ann&#233;es 2000).
Tiens, on ressort les grands genres musicaux 

Bref, il faut se simplifier la vie. 

En ce qui concerne la dimension marketing de la classification. On n'y &#233;chappera certainement pas, mais on peut tout de m&#234;me se faire sa propre id&#233;e. 

Tenez, vous avez certainement d&#233;j&#224; fait &#233;couter &#224; un(e) ami(e) tel ou tel artiste en lui disant que &#231;a ressemblait &#224; Stevie Wonder? Bien que cela soit terriblement r&#233;ducteur de faire des comparaisons, j'ai appris durant ces deux derni&#232;res ann&#233;es que la nouveaut&#233; n'existait pas en musique. Avec un peu d'attention, on retrouve tout ce qui est fait aujourd'hui durant les d&#233;cennies (parfois les si&#232;cles) pr&#233;c&#233;dentes. C'est avant tout une question de feeling. En ce moment, mes albums de Jamiroqua&#239; sont rang&#233;s &#224; cot&#233; de ceux de Bootsy Collins et de George Clinton. Il y a 2 ans, ils &#233;taient avec Stevie Wonder. 
Finalement, je retiens 2 choses sur la classification : elle est intens&#233;ment personnelle, et fondamentalement r&#233;ductrice. 


*Si vous ne l'avez pas vu, c'est une erreur.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, pas du tout les mêmes ! (sauf Obispo - 1 morceau et Zazie deux ou trois)
> 
> Moi, j'y met Brassens, Brel, Renaud, Metallica, Suicidal Tendencies, Assassin, Diam's, Emma Daumas, U2, Louise Attaque, Mozart, Rhapsody... (exemples fait exprès pour qu'on voit à quel point je suis formidablement écléctique...)
> 
> ...




Je ne t'ai indiqué qu'une liste restreinte de mes goûts également très éclectiques  

Cela dit, pour les genres j'indique ainsi :

Brel, Brassens, Ferré et autres du même style : Chansons à texte

Vivaldi, Mozart ... ect.. : Classique (c'est pas un scoop mais on sait ce que sait)

Musiques de film

Rock (pour moi qui suis un dinosaure par rapport à toi  ) le rock il n'y en a qu'un, celui des années Presley, Cochran ... etc... et je n'ai donc pas ton problème

Dylan, L. Cohen, Beatles, Neil Sedaka, Dion,  : Sixties  (par rapport à moi qui suis née en 1950)

R. Mey : Variété Allemande

Trénet, Béart : Variété française d'antan

Calogéro, Benabar, Pagny, Obispo, San Severino... etc..  : Variété française actuelle

B. Streisand, C. Dion, N. Mouskouri.. : VOIX

Jo Dassin, C. François,.... : Sixties France


ça demande certainement une plus grande recherche car on ne peut pas dire que ce soit très original,  mais pour l'instant je m'y retrouve bien et ça me convient


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'y mets moi : Ferré, Duteil, Béart, Reggiani, I Muvrini, Nigel Kennedy, Edith Piaf, Maurizio Pollini, Mauranne, Zazie, Luis Mariano, Carlos Gardel, Charles Trénet, Obispo, Yann Tiersen, plein de musiques de films etc... etc...



Ben moi j'ai dans iTunes : 
Adema, AFI, Bullet For My Valentine, Cradle Of Filth, Didier super  , Foo Fighters, Good Charlotte, Green Day, Hole, KoRn, Lacuna Coil, Leave's Eyes, Marylin Manson, Meshuggah, Metalllica, Midnattsoll, Murderdolls, My Diying Bride, Nada Surf, Nightwish,  Nirvana, Offspring, P.O.D. , Pantera, Rammstein, Ramones,  Sepultura, Simple Plan, SlipKnot, Smashing Pumpkins, Spineshank, System Of A Down, ype-O-Negative, Within Temptation...

C'est un peu long à lire donc en gros j'ai surtout du metal (le reste c'est rock, gothique metal, néo metal,ou doom metal)


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les Beatles et les Pink Floyd n'ont jamais su lire la moindre note non plus...


Oui mais ils savent malgré tout jouer d'un instrument 

Mon ami Sam est musicien, excellent d'ailleurs, il ne sait pas lire une portée mais il connaît ses accords sur le bout des doigts


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juillet 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai dans iTunes :
> Adema, AFI, Bullet For My Valentine, Cradle Of Filth, Didier super  , Foo Fighters, Good Charlotte, Green Day, Hole, KoRn, Lacuna Coil, Leave's Eyes, Marylin Manson, Meshuggah, Metalllica, Midnattsoll, Murderdolls, My Diying Bride, Nada Surf, Nightwish,  Nirvana, Offspring, P.O.D. , Pantera, Rammstein, Ramones,  Sepultura, Simple Plan, SlipKnot, Smashing Pumpkins, Spineshank, System Of A Down, ype-O-Negative, Within Temptation...
> 
> C'est un peu long à lire donc en gros j'ai surtout du metal (le reste c'est rock, gothique metal, néo metal,ou doom metal)


Je ne savais pas que l'ancienne version de Kelle Music avait sa place au comptoir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ils savent malgré tout jouer d'un instrument
> 
> Mon ami Sam est musicien, excellent d'ailleurs, il ne sait pas lire une portée mais il connaît ses accords sur le bout des doigts



Dans le cas de Syd Barret, permets moi de douter...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Maintenant, quand je copie des CD avec Itunes, je me branche sur le net, comme ça il me met les titres tout seul (oui, quoi ? Des fois il faut du temps pour se faire à la modernité...).
C'est très rigolo, parce qu'il met aussi le genre tout seul.

Récement, je chargeais une bouse topcinquantesque que je ne nomerais pas parce que j'ai honte et que je ne garderais de toutes façons pas, mais la machine, comme genre, me met "Latin"

"Latin" c'est un genre musical ?
Moi, ça m'a fait rire.
J'ai effacé, j'ai mis "pop" à la place - c'est un bon fourre-tout pop.

De toutes façons, j'ai plein de trucs dont je ne veux pas dans le iPod mais qui font très bien comme musique de fond, comme ambiance - des trucs que je veux entendre mais pas vraiment écouter.
Pour tout ça, j'ai foutu "Ambiance" comme genre.
Ca ferait hurler les puristes, mais c'est pratique pour sonoriser une soirée quand personne n'est venue pour écouter de la musique...

Alors, s'ennerver sur les étiquettes ? Sur le rock collé sur des machins vaguement pop ?
Que dire alors du R&B ??????
Ecoutez les paroles, ça devrait s'appeller un truc comme "new yé-yé", c'est de la chansonnettes sans inventions à eau de rose épouvantablement conformiste - mais je suppose que quand on a quinze ans, ça le fait plus d'écouter du Arènebi que du yé-yé...


----------



## macarel (19 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Maintenant, quand je copie des CD avec Itunes, je me branche sur le net, comme ça il me met les titres tout seul (oui, quoi ? Des fois il faut du temps pour se faire à la modernité...).
> C'est très rigolo, parce qu'il met aussi le genre tout seul.
> 
> Récement, je chargeais une bouse topcinquantesque que je ne nomerais pas parce que j'ai honte et que je ne garderais de toutes façons pas, mais la machine, comme genre, me met "Latin"
> ...



Dans "genre", je mets plusieurs "mots clés",  genre D ) soft, rock, latin, groove, pop, feest D ), ambient, jazz...
Quand je veux soft, feest et groove, je  rentre ces mots clés et la liste voulu sort tout seul et rapidement 
Simple et assez efficace


----------



## MaToNu (10 Novembre 2008)

Ah mais c'est bien connu, Nadya c'est une metalleuse finie, elle a son autel pour Satan dans sa chambre et tout hein !:rateau:


----------



## fedo (16 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Franchement, j'en ai vraiment marre de voir des conneries du style que dès qu'il y'a une batterie dans un groupe de musique ça devient automatiquement du rock...
> 
> Quand y'a pas longtemps j'ai vu sur MCM -dans un truc qui s'appelle Top Rock :mouais:  - Nadya avec un clip pseudo rock avec des gars censés faire les gothiques, des pseudos jets de flammes etc...       Ca devient vraiment nimporte quoi...   Je pense vraiment pas que Nadya ça soit du rock (ou dans ce cas on parle pas du même rock   )...
> Et quand j'ai vu dans ce même top rock Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera et d'autre trucs du genre...    :hein: :hein: :hein:
> ...



il faut bien trouver des noms pour les émissions.
la question est de savoir si l'émission passait avant de vrais vidéos de groupe de rock (même mainstream) ou si on appelait ça comme ça parce qu'il y avait un intérêt marketing.

ils vont pas appeler l'émission Top de la soupe ou Top daubes



> Nadya c'est une metalleuse finie, elle a son autel pour Satan dans sa chambre et tout hein !



je pense que Satan l'habite .


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas sympa de ressortir des remarques complètement que j'ai fait quand j'avais 12 ans


----------



## Nohay Bma (21 Novembre 2008)

Y a-t-il quelques intérêts à répondre par ici?

Je me demande si les réponses sont des grosses blagues ou bien si vous croyez vraiment à ce que vous balancez. Critiquez tout et n'importe quoi n'importe comment c'est digne de l'humour de Franc Dubosc... Critiquez la musique commerciale et se vantez d'écouter Zazie, Dion et autres c'est du délire. 

Quand aux réflexions du genre chez Pink Floyd on savait pas lire une partition, vous êtes vraiment des furieux. La plus grosse critique faîte au progressif, c'était justement que c'était inaccessible sans les 9 ans de conservatoire (d'où la naissance des mouvements Skin et punk), donc... 

Pour toi Dark Tintin: moi j'ai plutôt tendance à penser (parce que je suis comme tout le monde, un gros con avec plein de préjugés), que tout ce qui sort des studios aujourd'hui c'est de la pop (bien merdique). J'emmerde souvent les beattles en leur remettant sur le dos les Star Ac' et tout et tout. Bref, pour ce qui est de la chanteuse/brailleuse (histoire de rester poli) dont tu parles, il est clair qu'elle as pas eu l'idée toute seule. Deux réponses me viennent alors: Soit ils lui ont fait faire cela pour faire croire à ses fans que c'est une ouf capable de tout assimiler avec grandeur et talent, SOIT ils cherchent à agrandir le panel. Je vois rien d'autre.

En tout cas Modern thing (qui semble tout à fait charmante sur sa photo) a bien raison: BOYCOTTONS! Mais visiblement vus les merdes que vous écoutez (complètement subjectif), c'est pas près de s'arrêter. (Il y a pas mal de choses que vous citer comme étant des Grands, PRESQUE tout en fait, je leur crache dessus)

ps: Mon grand père me disait souvent:"La culture c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale"  (d'où l'absence d'allusion à ce qui me plaît...). Ce que j'aime je préfère l'écouter et ignorer ce qui me dérange.

Cordialement.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Novembre 2008)

Impressionant :love:
J'suis sur que Couleur Sud pense à peu près la même chose que moi de ce message 


On en reparle dans 10 ans ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est pas sympa de ressortir des remarques complètement que j'ai fait quand j'avais 12 ans



En 2006, t'en avais 14


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2008)

Nohay Bma a dit:


> Y a-t-il quelques intérêts à répondre par ici?
> ...



Oh, un troll


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> En 2006, t'en avais 14


c'est une circonstance agravante non?
A 12 il  peut pretexter une naiveté angelique,  à 14 c'est déjà plus coton ( rebelle informé voire pratiquant le second degré s'engageant ainsi sur le sentier déjà  magnifiquement  balisé par ses géniteurs)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2008)

Chaque fois qu'un nous quitte on s'en récupère un bon.
Celui là, je le sens bien. Il va nous en pondre des bonnes si on le titille un peu :rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vous souvenez-vous du film "High Fidelity" avec John Cusack*? On a le droit à un cours sur la classification discographique.




Avant de voir le film, je ne peux que vous engager à lire le bouquin (High Fidelity - Nick Hornby) dont il est tiré : Non seulement ces délires sur les classifications musicales (dans le bon sens du terme) y sont fatalement plus développés (et les "conflits" entre les protagonistes du magasin bien plus amusants), mais le double sens du titre y est bien plus compréhensible...
Le film est interessant, mais vraiment, lisez ce livre si vous ne l'avez pas fait !


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est pas sympa de ressortir des remarques complètement que j'ai fait quand j'avais 12 ans



mais mon p'tit Tintin, ne flippe pas : dans 4 ans nous ressortirons celles que tu écris aujourd'hui !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Avant de voir le film, je ne peux que vous engager à lire le bouquin (High Fidelity - Nick Hornby) dont il est tiré : Non seulement ces délires sur les classifications musicales (dans le bon sens du terme) y sont fatalement plus développés (et les "conflits" entre les protagonistes du magasin bien plus amusants), mais le double sens du titre y est bien plus compréhensible...
> Le film est interessant, mais vraiment, lisez ce livre si vous ne l'avez pas fait !


oui
et prévoir de lire les autres Hornby, un régal d'intelligence ( et de tendre vacherie)


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> mais mon p'tit Tintin, ne flippe pas : dans 4 ans nous ressortirons celles que tu écris aujourd'hui !



Oh que c'est vil et petit... On dirait du Ed la Tête :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> mais mon p'tit Tintin, ne flippe pas : dans 4 ans nous ressortirons celles que tu écris aujourd'hui !




Pas besoin d'attendre autant, j'ai toujours honte de ce que j'ai écrit ou dit 2 semaines avant


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2008)

même deux heures avant tu devrais


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Novembre 2008)

Un peu facile celle-là...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2008)

Oué, un *vert* devrait montrer l'exemple en ne sombrant pas dans la facilité la plus évidente  :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pas besoin d'attendre autant, j'ai toujours honte de ce que j'ai écrit ou dit 2 semaines avant



Voila pourquoi je l'aime bien, ce bleu-bitte !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2008)

Oué, mais tu ne le supportes pas tous les jours toi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Novembre 2008)

Et toi tu ne le supportes pas 24h/24


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2008)

En théorie si


----------



## Matt82 (25 Novembre 2008)

Y a bien longtemps que MCM et compagnie, et que les radios ne diffusent plus de bonne musique à mon sens... 

Un bon petit Megadeth ou Metallica...


----------



## teo (25 Novembre 2008)

Pour information et pour y voir -plus ?- clair. Ca vaut ce que ça vaut mais c'est mieux que rien 



> Gracenote defines genre selections as:
> "The primary genre is the main genre for the work, and the secondary genre is a secondary influence."


A envoyer à MCM, iTMS, labels et autres pourvoyeurs de sons/images en tout genre&#8230; 

*Catégories et Genres de Gracenote CDDB*
*Alternative & Punk*
Ambient/Dream Pop
Art Rock
Avant Rock
Brit Pop
Emo
Experimental
Art-Folk
Post-Punk
General Alternative
Indie
Power Pop
Rap Metal
Pop-Punk
Riot Grrl/Queercore
General Punk
Hardcore Punk
Lo-Fi/Garage
Old School Punk
Straight Edge Punk

*Books & Spoken*
Short Stories
Comedy
General Books
General Spoken
Poetry
Politics
Religion
Spoken Word
Stories/Fairytales

*Blues* 
Acoustic Blues
Blues Rock
Electric Blues
General Blues
Japanese Blues

*Children's Music*
General Children's Music
Japanese Children's Song (Doyo)

*Classical*
Baroque
Chamber Music
Choral
Contemporary
Ensembles
General Classical
Classical Guitar
Medieval
Opera
Romantic Era
Piano
Renaissance Era
Strings
Japanese Classical

*Country*
Alternative Country
Bluegrass
Country Blues
Traditional Country
General Country
Rockabiliy
Contemporary Country

*R&B*
General R&B
Motown
Soul
Urban Crossover
Funk

*Data*
General Data
Applications
Games
Operating Systems
Karaoke
Japanese Karaoke

*Easy Listening	*
Pop Vocals
Bachelor Pad
General Easy Listening
Lounge
Love Songs
Mood Music

*Electronica/Dance 	*
General Dance
Club Dance
Acid House
Big Beat
Drum n' Bass/Jungle
Electronica
General Electronic
Turntablism
Minimalist Experimental
Ambient Electronica
Garage
General House
Deep House
Progressive House
Happy House
Industrial Dance
Dark Techno/Darkwave
Electro
Detroit Techno
Gabber
General Techno
Hardcore Techno
Illbient
Rave Music
Tribal House
General Trance
Ambient Trance
Hard Trance/Acid
Progressive/Dream
Tech Trance
Trip Hop
Acid Jazz

*Folk*
Contemporary Folk
General Folk
Traditional Folk

*Metal	*
Alternative Metal
Black/Death Metal
Grindcore
General Metal
Gothic Metal
Hardcore Metal
Heavy Metal
Pop/Hair Metal
Progressive Metal
Thrash/Speed Metal

*Industrial*
General Industrial
Minimal/Noise
Old School Industrial
Hardcore Industrial

*Reggae	*
Ska/Rock Steady
Dancehall
Ragga
Dub
General Reggae

*Latin	*
Tejano/Norteno
Brazillian
Latin Pop
Mexican
Latin Rock
General Latin
Ranchero
Salsa/Merengue
South/Central American
Spanish/Portugese
Tropical/Samba
Afro-Cuban

*Hip Hop/Rap	*
Foreign Rap
Bass Assault
East Coast Rap
Freestyle Rap
Gangsta
General Hip Hop
General Rap
Hardcore Rap
Horrorcore
Old School Hip Hop
Southern Rap
West Coast Rap
Underground Rap

*Holiday 	*
Chanukka
Christmas
General Holiday
Halloween

*Jazz*
Cool/West Coast Jazz
Ballroom
Bop
Big Band Swing
Dixieland/New Orleans Jazz
Free/Avant Jazz
Fusion
General Jazz
Latin
Ragtime
Swing Revival
Smooth Jazz
Jazz Vocals
Japanese Fusion
Japanese Jazz

*New Age*
Ambient New Age
Environmental Music
General New Age
Meditation Music

*Pop*
Teen Pop
Acoustic Pop
Disco
European Pop
General Pop
Japanese Pop

*Gospel & Religious*
Christian Pop
Christian Rap
General Religious
General Christian
Gospel
Christian Rock

*Rock	*
Grunge
Jam Bands
Folk Rock
Soft Rock
Hard Rock
Funk Rock
Classic Rock
General Rock
Goth Rock
Instrumental Rock
New Wave
Progressive Rock
Psychedelic Rock
Rock & Roll
Ska Revival/3rd Wave
Southern Rock
Surf Rock
Japanese Rock

*Sountrack	*
Adult Film/Erotica
General Soundtrack
Film Score
Film Soundtrack
Musicals/Broadway
Television Score
Television Soundtrack
Japanese General Soundtrack
Anime
Game

*Unclassifiable*
General Unclassifiable
Japanese Unclassifiable

*World*
Zydeco/Cajun
Polka
World Fusion
Central Asian
Klezmer
African
Middle East/Arabic
Asian
Caribbean
General Celtic
Classical Indian
Western European
Flamenco/Gypsy
French
German
Hawaiian
Indian Subcontinent
Irish Celtic
Jewish/Israeli
Native American
Oceania
Quebecois
Eastern European
Scandinavian
Aboriginal Australian/Didjeridu
Japanese Folk
Japanese Enka
Japanese Traditional (Minzoku)
General World

A vos tags  et bon courage&#8230;
PS: et j'ajouterai la catégorie *Daube* et laisse les sous-catégories à votre idée 
PS2: demander à Gracenote CDDB une traduction par langue 
PS3: demander à Apple de mettre un deuxième genre dans les tags iTunes


----------

